# A cool catch today!



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

I probably caught the most unique fish I have ever caught in my life today. I'm a bit exhausted as I just did a real long story/entry about it on another site but wanted to share it here as well. If interested in hearing more about the catch just go to my site in the next few days, I'm sure I'll have it plastered everywhere...lol... 
Wild Goldfish, 10.5", caught on Prince Nymph variation, Sandusky River near warm water discharge. As a multi-species guy I can't begin to tell you how stoked I am about this catch!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

sweet fish man!


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Nice gold fish. I once caught an 16"er on a Bass Assin while bass fishing the Big Darby. Not a bad fight.


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Sweet, a 16" Goldfish would be fun! I'm sure you were surprised. I just got done writing a story on my site about this fish- if anyone needs to catch some sleep, go read... lol.. (I just know I'm about the only nut that loves catching weird stuff)


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

One time when I was a kid my Dad and I were fishing for Carp at Tappan. I caught a goldfish as gold as can be. It was around 14 inches long if I remember right. We kept it alive and I let it go in Nimisila. If you catch any out of Nimisila it's probably a decendant of the one I released back in the 50's that mated with a common Carp.


----------



## Bluegillmaster (Apr 1, 2006)

There is a pond in my neighborhood with a koi fish in it. It is probably 15 pounds. It is huge. It is colored like the fish below. Maybe I'd try to catch it on a fly but, I have a 5 weight.


----------



## zspook (Apr 4, 2006)

I was wondering where my pet goldfish disappeared to!

Seriously, I love the surprises like that when I go fishing...like a box of chocolates!!

Congratulations on a unique experience.


----------

